# Unlikely Legends of Discworld



## NewLifeForm (Jul 8, 2005)

Something for everyone - A Comedy Tonight! Actually Sunday...

This weekend I'm running the first adventure of my new campaign, entitled "Unlikely Legends of Discworld". The system is a homebrew, most closely related to the old West End Games D6 Star Wars system (on it's mother's side twice removed). I anticipate a total of 7-9 players, with 7 playing in Sunday's adventure. The player's range from 25 to 38 years of age, with between 6-28 years of gaming experience. This is my 'regular' group, though we haven't actually played together in nearly a year.   

The characters thus far are...

*An Opportunistic Mercenary Muscle* - Human Male Character, Male Player
Think of a capitalist, blue collar guy trying to market his skill, which is beating the crap out of people.

*A Dwarven Warrior Maiden* - Dwarf Female Character (Duh), Female Player
A real career minded, modern Dwarven girl. She's a rebel and small Dwarf-Hold life can't contain her. She doesn't even wear a beard and appears openly female. What will the neighbors think?!

*A Dedicated Half-Elven Ranger* - Half-Elf Male Character (Duh-Duh), Male Player
Elves are mostly despised on the Disc, and being half human doesn't lessen the sting of small kingdom gossip. He tried to be a Paladin to show everyone he was a good guy, but just couldn't hack it. Now he's got a second chance to make a difference as a Ranger, so long as he doesn't blow it.

*Disillusioned Elven Mage* - Elf Male Character (OK, I'll stop...), Male Player
Torturing hapless Human peasants has lost its thrill. He just can't get behind the whole 'stealing-childern-and-replacing-them-with-changelings' thing. He has decided to explore the Discworld and really get to know the place and it's people. This may be hard considering the Disc's past experience with his species.

*Mysterious Monk Master* - Human Male Character, Male Player
Not much is known about this teacher and philosopher except that he kicks butt, takes names, can't quite remember or pronounce them, and comes from the far off Counterweight Continent.

And last but not least, my wife's character...

*Cosmopolitan Demon Hunter* - Human Female Character, Female Player (I can vouch for this)
A demon hunting paladin from the big city, this fashion-consious, savy young lady is very smart and very focused. Her god is the God of Demon Smiting. He's a minor god with a big angle, as being the guy whose holy army travels the world slaying things that do regular folk a great deal of harm wins him a surprising number of followers. 

Does this sound interesting to anyone? Interesting enough to keep this thread going? 
Let me know.

NewLifeForm


----------



## freedoms_edge (Jul 9, 2005)

You may consider this hapless student of the UU interested


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 9, 2005)

See my screename and then decide whether or not you think I'd like to see something more.


----------



## shilsen (Jul 9, 2005)

Oook!


----------

